# Strange Kontakt 5 Behavior



## Vorakas (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm currently trying to move my Loegria library to a new computer and I've run into an error that I've never seen before...

I usually just move the whole folder for a library I want to transfer, then when I start Kontakt 5 in standalone mode, I add the library and re-authorize through the Service Center. I've done this many times without issue for many different libraries.

Now, this time, after clicking the "Activate" button in the library and the message comes up saying it will now launch the Service Center, I get a new error:

"Loegria can not be activated. Please run the original installer of the library."

Obviously, many libraries are "installed" through Connect these days, but I had saved my old install files and tried it anyway. No luck. I'm even trying to run everything through the "Run as Administrator" option (which I've never had to do either since I AM the admin on this machine).

Anyone ever seen this problem and if so, how did you resolve it?


----------



## khollister (Jan 12, 2014)

Yup just happened to me on a different lib when I was moving everything to my new slave. If you launch the NI Service Center app outside of Kontakt, it will authorize fine. The problem seems to be when you use the button on the library pane. 

In my case it was the Soniccouture Pan Drums lib. All the Spitfire stuff authorized fine via the button.


----------



## Vorakas (Jan 12, 2014)

I had thought of that but Loegria is not listed anywhere in the Service Center. I was expecting to see it either on the Activate tab or in the Overview tab, but nothing. Am I missing something here? Is there a way to add it?


----------



## khollister (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh - now that's puzzling. I have no idea how Kontakt detects libraries to include them in Service Center. Short of removing the library from Kontakt, restarting Kontakt and trying again, I have no idea where to go next except for contacting Spitfire and seeing if they have an idea.


----------



## brunodegazio (Jan 13, 2014)

What computer OS and what version of Kontakt are you using? 

I had a hell of a time getting Kontakt 5.3 to behave itself after updating to OSX 10.9 (Mavericks.) Lots of strange behaviour from Service Center similar to yours. I had to re-install Kontakt 5 (application and plugins) from the original disk and re-update to 5.3. Seems OK now. 

This happened on both my studio computer (Mac Pro) and laptop (MacBook Pro) after updating to 10.9.


----------



## Vorakas (Jan 13, 2014)

brunodegazio @ Mon Jan 13 said:


> What computer OS and what version of Kontakt are you using?
> 
> I had a hell of a time getting Kontakt 5.3 to behave itself after updating to OSX 10.9 (Mavericks.) Lots of strange behaviour from Service Center similar to yours. I had to re-install Kontakt 5 (application and plugins) from the original disk and re-update to 5.3. Seems OK now.
> 
> This happened on both my studio computer (Mac Pro) and laptop (MacBook Pro) after updating to 10.9.



Using Windows 7 Professional 64 bit here with Kontakt 5.3.

I've pretty much determined that it's a Kontakt 5.3 issue as well because I still have K4 installed on this machine and Loegria fires right up, no problems. I'm loath to uninstall K5 because I fear more problems or possibly having this issue happen with more libraries that just this one.

Guess I'll stick to K4 for Loegria for now and see if the next Kontakt 5 update fixes it. Annoying, but I can live with it...

Thanks for the responses folks.


----------



## khollister (Jan 13, 2014)

I just got done installing K5 on Win 7 Pro 64 myself and all of the Albion libs activated fine - I had trouble with Soniccouture. 

Another option would be to just install the K5.0.0 application (not the factory library), authorize stuff and then upgrade.


----------



## m-tron (Mar 10, 2014)

i ran into the same issue with activating spitfire loegria on a new PC slave. the other two albions worked, as well as HZ01, cinebrass core & pro, REV, etc., but not loegria. 

i just copied the library from my other PC slave and tried to activate it in kontakt 5.3 - got that same error message when i would hit the "activate" button within kontakt. then when i'd try to activate it through the NI service center instead, it wouldn't even "see" the loegria library, so it just said that all products were activated. i also tried reinstalling the original version of kontakt from the komplete 8 dvd, but it won't let you activate libraries within kontakt, so it sends you to the service center which again won't "see" loegria and therefore won't prompt you for your activation code. so frustrating! 

has anyone found a fix for this?


----------



## Ronnyn (Mar 10, 2014)

Maybe you should delete in registry of windows the entrys of loegria, after change of place your library folder of Loegria.. then open again kontakt and select the library i think this will works...


----------



## m-tron (Mar 10, 2014)

thanks ronnyn, but i'm not really a windows power user yet, so i'm not really sure how to do what you're suggesting. i've been a mac guy for 15+ years and have only had a PC slave for 1.5 years. setting up my first one was a breeze, so i never had to mess with the registry or anything. this bug is really strange because it's only with this one library - why would the other ones work just fine, do you think?


----------



## Ronnyn (Mar 10, 2014)

Well i use Windows XP , if you use 7 or something i cant help because im used to use XP .... then i know how do this but in XP no in other ...

Dont know for why this happen , but this happen to me with cinebrass and others .. 

If you use XP go to INI, then Exec, then write regedit, and then apears a window , there click in search and write key word of loegria ( maybe loegria, albion, just make sure is for loegria and no other library of spitfire ) , i dont have loegria then i dont know wich codes use.. 

But once you have it , you will see many entrys registry of this, and you should delete everything, ( no worries because you just delete the entrys ) , once you did it.. change of place your library folder.. for example if you had this loegria library in Documments and settings, change it to program files or some other place.. then open kontakt and select new library and sure this will work.

But like i said this is with XP, with other i dont know how works...


----------



## m-tron (Mar 10, 2014)

ok, i did some quick research and found out how to use regedit to delete the registry file for Loegria within Native Instruments (HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE > SOFTWARE > Native Instruments > Loegria). i wiped that out, moved the library to a different drive, restarted kontakt, added the loegria library again, and then opened up service center to activate it. it's still not prompting me for an activation code. hmmm, any other ideas?


----------



## Ronnyn (Mar 10, 2014)

Is strange.. are you sure you delete everything.. maybe is not only 1 entry in regedit, generally is more.. a lot, not only in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE > SOFTWARE > Native Instruments > Loegria ... if this dont works i dont know what can happen...


----------



## m-tron (Mar 10, 2014)

yep, i deleted all of the entries in the Loegria folder. there were 6. when i deleted it, there was a prompt asking me "are you sure you want to delete this key and all its subkeys?" after i did it, the whole Loegria folder was gone from the Native Instruments folder within regedit.


----------



## Ronnyn (Mar 10, 2014)

damn.. then im sorry for that... but sure this have fix  just dont give up ...


----------



## m-tron (Mar 10, 2014)

i've submitted a support ticket to both NI and Spitfire, so hopefully a fix is on the way soon. anyway, thanks for trying to help, ronnyn! you've at least armed me with another troubleshooting method to use on my next PC problem haha!


----------



## m-tron (Mar 10, 2014)

i heard back from paul thompson (spitfire audio) within an hour and twenty minutes - pretty amazing customer service, as always! he gave me a link to a hotfix xml file that did the trick. once i get permission from him, i'll post it here.


----------



## m-tron (Mar 11, 2014)

paul asked me to not post a link to the hotfix because it contains info that is relevant to the library encoding. but if anyone else runs into this problem, just email spitfire support and they'll take care of you.


----------

